# Jewelers?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anyone on here a jeweler? I ask because my wife lost the small diamond out of her moms wedding ring that was left to her. Any recomends or help?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

AAA Jewelers on roughly State and 6th South in Salt Lake are very reasonable and great for repairs/replacements. Beats any of the chain stores, especially for vintage stuff. Why do I know so much about jewelers- because my wife puts up with a lot from me!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used Han**** jewelers in Draper for years.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a friend in the diamond business I can hook you up:grin::grin::mrgreen:


----------

